

Hackers Say They Nabbed Romney's Tax Records - antonioevans
http://www.nashvillescene.com/pitw/archives/2012/09/05/cp-hackers-say-they-nabbed-romneys-tax-records-through-franklin-office-plan-to-release

======
TomGullen
Looks like some coded messages are being sent as well, pretty interesting:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/ze9zn/hackers_say_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/ze9zn/hackers_say_they_nabbed_romneys_tax_records_plan/c63wiz9)

